# Blaze Pink



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Ok, I must admit I don't have a problem with Blaze Pink as an alternative to Blaze Orange (But I am little concerned about you younger fellers that are still testosterone driven.)

But, I have to ask...what is the point? Is it just a "why not" moment? or are we again caving into sexism in this supposed genderless world? Has the fashion world invaded our precious world of manly-man hunters? Are the feminine(both men and women) just taking over? Are the young "huntress" having an identity problem?

Help me out here, young Nimrods.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

If you do not allow for Pink to be worn you are entirely sexist and need to get off the mountain!

Actually though, as I've noticed lately there is a very large market and push for women's hunting clothing these days so I would suspect it is not just driven by the desire for "equal opportunity" but also driven somewhat by profit.

I'm re-fletching my arrows in pink to allow me to find them better should I ever fling one into the bushes...I've heard it's the best color for arrow visibility!?


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

From what I have read of it the blaze pink is suppose to attract more women into the hunting world.

It goes along with the rifle stock manufactures offering the pink stocks for their rifles also.


----------



## Trooper (Oct 18, 2007)

If you don't think fashion is a driver in the hunting community- you haven't bought camo lately.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Honestly anything that gets more people into hunting that isn't illegal or unethical is a good thing. Women hunting equals parents hunting equals kids hunting. Hunting is doing the most work for wildlife and conservation in general, people can run around in clown costumes for all I care if it gets them on the mountain.


----------



## KineKilla (Jan 28, 2011)

Jedidiah said:


> Honestly anything that gets more people into hunting that isn't illegal or unethical is a good thing. Women hunting equals parents hunting equals kids hunting. Hunting is doing the most work for wildlife and conservation in general, people can run around in clown costumes for all I care if it gets them on the mountain.


I agree but hate to do so.

Less people means less crowding and better opportunity but like you've pointed out it also means less money and man(woman) power towards conservation and protecting hunter's rights.


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

If someone determines if they are going to go hunting by what color that they can wear I believe that we are in for some sad times.


----------



## bowgy (Oct 10, 2007)

Critter said:


> If someone determines if they are going to go hunting by what color that they can wear I believe that we are in for some sad times.


Like these?


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I'm ok with it.










-DallanC


----------



## Critter (Mar 20, 2010)

That could get a little bit nippy for whoever is wearing it


----------



## 2full (Apr 8, 2010)

Dallan, I bought my wife something like that once.....
That's all it took.


----------



## Jedidiah (Oct 10, 2014)

Looks warm enough for the archery season, ticks might be a problem though.


----------

